# Detroit Area MECA SPL Event 9/15/2012



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

Car Tunes Monster Sounds SPL Smackdown
http://www.mecacaraudio.com/flyers/9-15-12MI.jpg

It's at their Roseville, MI store.



Car Tunes said:


> Car Tunes Stereo Center It's going to be a sanctioned MECA event, we will be doing a few different contests with several classes for each event. Huge sale, stuff for kids, car show, some manufacturers demo cars, and food and goodies for everyone.


Maybe a DIYMA Meetup too?


----------



## PhotoGreg (Jun 19, 2012)

nadams5755 said:


> Car Tunes Monster Sounds SPL Smackdown
> http://www.mecacaraudio.com/flyers/9-15-12MI.jpg
> 
> It's at their Roseville, MI store.
> ...


I'm down..


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

about a dozen competitors were there when we rolled through at 3pm. there was a bunch of additional spectators and manufacturer rides though.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Heard this was a good show with a great overall turnout.


----------

